# Major Disaster Big Roof Leak :(



## gromett (May 9, 2005)

Bit of a DOH! moment here I am afraid.

Due to the rush in installing my solar panels 6 screw holes were drilled in my roof and not filled with screws or sikaflex.

We have just had a major storm and deluged with water and now my whole roof is waterlogged.

The main roof structure appears to be plywood with and aluminium sheet over it. I have filled in the holes and will seal them properly tomorow after I get some sikaflex and screws.

My question is, Has any permanent damage been done do you think? Once it is dried out will it be ok again or do I need it stripping off and redoing again?

Cheers
Karl


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

I feel for you Karl :-(

Get a damp tester and see how widespread the problem is from inside.

Dave


----------



## 100004 (Jul 12, 2006)

Oh Bugger! :evil: I have to say that if you can get the inner roof/ceiling out of the way and really get to see the water soak up in the plywood then you should be able to make a better decision. I would leave the air to get at it, as the weather is meant to be getting better and once the worst of the soaking has dried i wouldn't worry too much. Well, not tonight anyway!!! :lol: H


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

HI Karl

Sorry to hear that mate. I have been up on my roof today. Where the old Kathrein system is we get a small amount of water where the cables are. I think the only way is to remove the Kathrein.

I would hire a dehumidifier and remove any internal fittings to the ceiling to give the damp a way out and then leave the dehumidifier to do its work.

Good news is the deluge made you aware of the problem.


stew


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

What a bummer mate .. :? 

Agree with the previous posts, get it dried out and there shouldn't be any lasting damage... 

Jim


----------



## gromett (May 9, 2005)

I am just gratefull I caught it early....

I have stopped any more getting in and will get a dehumidifier tomorow.
I can't see any way of removing the ceiling panels easily and the water has not soaked to the bottom of the plywood. It looks like it is just between the aluminium roof sheet and the plywood base. I have buckets under the places where it is getting in.

Strangely the points where I have drilled through to put cables through is stone dry lol.

Thanks for your words of reasurance 

Karl


----------



## Duadua (Feb 16, 2006)

Karl

It's the same advice post leaks in buildings.

Allow it to dry out naturally, perhaps with the aid of a dehumidifier.

Do remove all internal fittings, cowls, grilles, timber facias, light fittings to allow the moisture a way out as soon as possible before any possible onset of mould.

The worst scenario is trapped high himidity.

Opened out to the elements, when caught early on, as it appears you obviously have, it should dry out reasonably well.

The eyesore of removing fittings from the ceiling is worth putting up with.

A damp meter (sometimes called a Protimeter) will help you ascertain over what area you need to remove the fittings. 

Best of luck, it can happen to us all.

Duadua.


----------



## 92859 (May 1, 2005)

*wet*

Greetings,

Sorry to hear of your problems Karl I understand how you feel, at least the water will be fresh and clean and the damp should eventually disperse if accelerated by the use of a dehumidifier.

I used a dehumidifier and a fan heater in ours and it seems to have done the trick, a damp meter was used and no untowards reading was present, in my case the water just came straight through the roof into the van.


----------



## gromett (May 9, 2005)

Upon further investigation the roof is not actually made of wood but is a sandwich of aluminium/polystyrene then a thin layer of wood inside.

The plywood is only around the roof window holes I think to provide support.
Since covering the holes in the roof I have managed to drain around a litre of water and the wood surround is now dry 

I think I may have gotten away with it.

I am getting an electric heater today and am gonna warm the inside of the van right up and get a de-humidifier in there also. Not sure how effective the heater is going to be as the water only appears to be on top of the polystyrene. But I am hopeful that ther is not going to be any long lasting damage.

Cheers
Karl


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Drying out*

Karl

Use the heater on a low setting.

Russell


----------



## gromett (May 9, 2005)

Why a low setting? The water was sat on top of the insulation blocks so it would take quite a bit of warming to get to it?

Karl


----------



## navman (May 10, 2005)

artona said:


> I would hire a dehumidifier and remove any internal fittings to the ceiling to give the damp a way out and then leave the dehumidifier to do its work.


I live in south oxfordshire..if that is anywhere near to you I have one you could borrow


----------



## gromett (May 9, 2005)

Thanks for the very kind offer, much appreciated.

Unfortunately I am a few hundred miles north of that :/

They are cheap enough to buy from local diy shop and its worth having one I think.

Thanks again.

Karl


----------



## gromett (May 9, 2005)

Crikey, the damp smell has gone already 
The van is dry mostly and the wood is only just noticably damp now.

All that is left to do now is get some more sikaflex and 6 self tappers and I can remove the gaffa tape 

Thanks for the suggestions and sympathies everyone much appreciated.
Been a panicky couple of days especially yesterday.

Cheers
Karl


----------



## Duadua (Feb 16, 2006)

Karl

Away for the weekend and have caught up with your thread.

"Why low setting?" .... Because you do not want to create areas of high humidity, trapped or open areas, as this is the ideal condition for mould to grow. Worse case scenario would be for mould to be growing hidden in trapped areas. So low heat if you like to aid the drying out, but not high enough to create ideal conditions for mould growth. When in doubt DO NOT USE HEATER, rely upon ventilation and dehumidifier.

I have no wish to be a pessimist but .....

Water gets in very quickly indeed as we all know, but it can take a hell of a lot longer to get out, hence take off all fittings / covers in the area of rain water penetration. Furthermore it is not always possible to see or predict where the water has travelled to or come from. 

Furthermore, when you think it may have dried out, you may or may not be correct in making this assumption, at the point where you have made a check, but a little further in could still be wet. The wetness may have wicked to temporary dryness at the point where you are checking, but low and behold it may still be damp further in.

So be patient, open as much up as seems sensible, use a dehumidifier, not so sure about a heater, if so LOW setting, use a damp meter to check on progress, remain patient, and do not be tempted to put everything back or refit fittings and covers until doubly / absolutely sure all is dry.

Best of luck

PM me if you like.

Duadua


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Carl - Are you anywhere 'near' north Wales / Chester border . . I've got a big de-humidifier you can borrow


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi Vic



> I've got a big de-humidifier


switch it on mate and dry out The UK then mate its started raining again :lol: :lol: :lol:

stew


----------



## Waleem (Nov 1, 2006)

Karl
Not really related to your problem, but I got my latest batch of Sikaflex from a guy on eBay who sells lots of the stuff. Two cartridges of 221 in either black or white cost me roughly 50% of what I would have paid a dealer and really quick delivery too.
Good luck with your repair.


----------



## DubPaul (May 10, 2005)

I just bought it from the same place Waleem. Prompt delivery.


----------



## gromett (May 9, 2005)

DuaDua,
I can't take the fittings out as the water has gone over the top of the polystyrene block just under the aluminium sheet. I would have to strip the entire interior out as the holes are at the front and the water came out in the bathroom window halfway down and the window right at the back.

I would seriously struggle to get the roof panels off as they appear to have been designed to be permanent 

Take your point on the heater though, good point 

Thanks to everyone who has offered me their dehumidifiers much appreciated.

Cheers
Karl


----------

